
Arbitrary protocols over HTTP using HOP – HTTP delivering bytes - acehack
http://github.com/sakshamsharma/HTTP-Over-Protocol
======
acehack
HOP is a tool meant to tunnel any sort of traffic over a standard HTTP
channel. This applies to traffic other than SSH as well. Useful for scenarios
where there's a proxy filtering all traffic except standard HTTP(S) traffic.
In such cases, using corkscrew directly isn't possible, and thus, this.

